# Big screens in London for xc day?



## Lucyad (2 July 2012)

I am going down to London for the showjumping day of the eventing (and 1st day of dressage as well), and have booked to go down early (staying with sister in hackney, so local and free!).  I wondered whether there would be any big screens in any of the local parks or anything, or Grenwich itself, to watch the xc phase, that anyone knows of?  Preferably close to Victoria Park / Hackney area.


----------



## Karran (2 July 2012)

Any good? http://www.london2012.com/join-in/live-sites/london/site=victoria-park/


----------



## Lucyad (3 July 2012)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

